# Electricity Meter bypassed in our new flat



## Suka (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey guys, just need some advise here's the deal.

We moved into a flat and found a hidden pantry in the kitchen (there is a shelving unit covering the entrance) inside there is a fully set up grow room, vents, and railings for 2 lights. I called up the previouse tennant and asked him about it because its PERFECT.

He said he was staying there for 3 years and never had a problem growing. (its really well hidden) at the end of the convo i asked how much he paid in electricity, and he said he never paid a cent! he bypassed the prepaid meter !! 

im just worried if i start my grow and dont pay for the light usage, who dose? the owner of the building? its a really old building and the owner is a really old guy. so if he is paying for it he never noticed the difference.. 

What do you guys think?  i meen i dont have a choice to reconnect it cause its done!! and as i say 3 years of growing without a problem...


----------



## G13 (Feb 11, 2010)

i tell you what. it's a tough call. normally, noone advises to bypass electricity meter. why? because most of "e-stealers" get caught for the exact same reason - they steal electricity and on most systems used by e-distributors it's pretty easy to find out about electricity leaks and where do they come from. if you (somehow) manage to keep your grow small, with low wattage lights (dunno, 250w maybe) u can continiue. BUT, as I said:

first time someone will notice that electricity bill is bigger than was supposed to be, or god forbid, e-distributor of yours finds out about electricity leaks you will be busted in a split second.

i grow with next principles: dont tell anyone, pay your bills, kill the smell, lower your noises and never, NEVER fuck with the e-distributors. you shuld do that too.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 11, 2010)

is it just the grow room that is bypassing the meter, or the whole flat? 

it's a tough situation but i wouldn't want to be growing while stealing power.


----------



## connorbrown (Feb 11, 2010)

This thing sounds pretty cool. Post some pics.
I'm confused though. You moved into a house that has a grow room built in?


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 11, 2010)

tough one m8, personally tho i wouldnt but thats me, id rather take down ne growing equipment sort the electric out properly then start growing, ya m8 might have got away with it for 3years but whos to say that you will get away with it??? 

i can understand stealing power for a 1000plant grow or factorys etc but small grows its just not worth the risk plus if you did get caught they will charge you with stealing the electric also.


----------



## rollingrock (Feb 11, 2010)

in the uk its the number one reason people get caught then loose lips is the second, dont do it, just pay for your electrick and dont tell anyone ever wot your doing and how could you get caught, unless your growing in the loft and the spy in the sky see the heat spots


----------



## TokinJew (Feb 11, 2010)

bro thats freakin awesome! i have never heard of ppl moving into places with already made rooms. if i had spent the time to make the room and bypass the meter i would never move out just buy another house with the dirty money.


----------



## isthislegal (Feb 14, 2010)

Look at it like this....he said he used it for 3 years, no problems. Seems to me that he (previous tenant) felt like the place was burned out. Who even knows why he moved out, but whatever the case is. I'm rambling because i just smoked some bullshit kush thats given me a lil buzz...(cant wait till i grow my own) Anywho...since you just moved there, I'd start off immediately using a lot of power, and i'd have someone come back out and fix the bypassed wire. (not power company). So basically if you just run a bunch of electronics or whatever it takes to get your bill high, you may as well start now. You just moved there, so when you get the power switched in your name, you have started the account with a known high usage rate...therefore during the whole time you are living there, you will always generate a higher than norm electricity bill and it wont look suspicious.


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Feb 14, 2010)

isthislegal said:


> Look at it like this....he said he used it for 3 years, no problems. Seems to me that he (previous tenant) felt like the place was burned out. Who even knows why he moved out, but whatever the case is. I'm rambling because i just smoked some bullshit kush thats given me a lil buzz...(cant wait till i grow my own) Anywho...since you just moved there, I'd start off immediately using a lot of power, and i'd have someone come back out and fix the bypassed wire. (not power company). So basically if you just run a bunch of electronics or whatever it takes to get your bill high, you may as well start now. You just moved there, so when you get the power switched in your name, you have started the account with a known high usage rate...therefore during the whole time you are living there, you will always generate a higher than norm electricity bill and it wont look suspicious.


True that... Thats exactly what I did


----------



## isthislegal (Feb 14, 2010)

Cool man, thats a sweet ass setup to have. I wish I had enough money, or the know how to build a secret room....thats the shit man. I'm not sure if I read it here or on another forum, but some guy had a secret grow room in his house and his wife n' kids had no clue about it. Truly amazing. When you get a chance man, you should post some pics of the room and your setup if you dont mind. I'm sure alot of people would like to see how thats setup, I sure would. Peace


----------



## Malenki (Feb 14, 2010)

I would say that not paying only makes you a Malenki suka not a bolshoi suka


----------



## drumbum3218 (Feb 15, 2010)

I just watched the news a few weeks ago and an expenisve house somewhere in a rich cali suburb got busted solely because they were stealling $4000 worth of electricity each month from bypassing the meter. It took a while for it to get noticed and sent down the river/chain, but if it werent for bypassing the meter, the people would still probly be growing instead of in jail. It was in a rich neighborhood, no one lived there, and had thousands of watts and tens of lights. Every room had plants. The neighbors interviewed were so suprised cuz they thought they had the perfect neighbors/never problems. I would say don't grow if its illegal where you live, but definitely don't steal electrcity, not only illegal also, but not able to hide stealing electricity. Red flag like no other, unless you're shouting from your roof top that you are cultivating pot and stealing elec. illegally. If you are gonna break the law, reroute (paid) electricity to the room. Seems like people on this forum succesfully grow indoors illegally.


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 15, 2010)

Suka said:


> Hey guys, just need some advise here's the deal.
> 
> We moved into a flat and found a hidden pantry in the kitchen (there is a shelving unit covering the entrance) inside there is a fully set up grow room, vents, and railings for 2 lights. I called up the previouse tennant and asked him about it because its PERFECT.
> 
> ...


1 i dont trust you whole story lot of missing info 
but non the less it is not smart to steal so you say this guy gat away with it for 3 years - how do you know there not on there ways to that house right now - if i would have found that room i would have been way to noid to grow in it for at least a year just to be safe - i'm no pro but i'm 100% sure all the pro's would tell you never steal anything related to your grow 
it bring bad vibes to the grow- me, im way to noid of i guy, i'm the type of dude that while coming home from work i always look up to see if there is smoke comeing form my block, and i get very scared every time my phone rings while im at work and before i answer i say a little please dont be office related (what i call me growroom, that noone is allowed in ever. trust me when i tell you that i take no chances with my freedom. the wife dont even no what goes on in my office) 
but you do what helps you sleeps


----------



## mr.smileyface (Feb 15, 2010)

The power company wont investigate that because its so small. They probly though they just lost that in wiring.... They only know its tap if your running power. You might never get caught or later they will investigate the loses. If you ran 12 that would be good. kinda small for a tap


----------



## renyman (Feb 16, 2010)

Dont steal 1k watts worth of power dude- not worth it. I cant believe no one else has mentioned this yet but your biggest concern now is the fact that the previous owner knows youll be growing and is probably going to rob you or worse rat you out. Have you changed the locks? If youre in a country were plants= jail time then you should probably reconsider setting up shop at that flat.


----------



## oldguybreath (Feb 16, 2010)

I was wonderin' where all dat lectricity was goin... dang, my flat rents are all I have to live on.... now maybe a cut of your crop n i'll look the other way


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 16, 2010)

renyman said:


> Dont steal 1k watts worth of power dude- not worth it. I cant believe no one else has mentioned this yet but your biggest concern now is the fact that the previous owner knows youll be growing and is probably going to rob you or worse rat you out. Have you changed the locks? If youre in a country were plants= jail time then you should probably reconsider setting up shop at that flat.


"probably".......

i think you're just a little bit paranoid now. this previous tennant would have one chance to rob him, just one, and you think he'd just happen to work out when the plants were good to be piked? i think not.


----------



## renyman (Feb 16, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> "probably".......
> 
> i think you're just a little bit paranoid now. this previous tennant would have one chance to rob him, just one, and you think he'd just happen to work out when the plants were good to be piked? i think not.



Ill agree, i am paranoid about this shit, but the reason drug dealers get robbed so much is because theyre drug dealers. They cant call the cops and report their dope was stolen! [911 what is your emergency. Yes, there has been a break in at my home and they stole all my grow equipment, not to mention about 4 oz.] Any smart theif know this.


----------



## eclecticspider (Feb 16, 2010)

Most of us believe weed should be legal. Stealing should not be. Run an extension cord with known power to the room. Why sacrifice integrity because some one else did. 

Good luck though


----------



## UK FTW (Feb 16, 2010)

Dude you realy have had yourself a touch, the only way you can get cuaght bypassing the electricity meter is if the electricity board come round and see there is a wire coming off the main power wire into your house before it runs through the electricity meter. If you know were it is go and have a look there should b a big fat black cable running into the meter whith isa box with a spinning disk with numbers on it. if you wire a cable into the big black cable before th ebox you dont pay its all good and if he hasnt been cuagh tin 3 years your probably fine m8. good luck with your grow


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Feb 16, 2010)

Have you ever had someone steal from you?

Bypass=Theft=BAD KARMA

Not a good combo. The thought of being found out will always be in the back of yer mind. That may cause a rise in paranoia levels also.

Call it what it is instead of "softening" it up with a word like "Bypass"

Stealing is stealing.

Nuff' said.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 17, 2010)

i think that he should be more worried about the previous tennant now knowing that the new tennant is interested in growing and calling the pig cus why not, than him actually breaking in and stealing a light and a few immature plants. only people i know of who go around stealing plants and equiptment are not waiting on phone calls and solid info, they grab bats and axes and such, troll the nieghbourhoods and batter in the door of any house giving off smells, IR, etc etc

oh, and none of my drug dealers have ever been robbed cus they don't run their mouth around people they don't trust.


----------



## Xan2 (Feb 17, 2010)

renyman said:


> Ill agree, i am paranoid about this shit, but the reason drug dealers get robbed so much is because theyre drug dealers. They cant call the cops and report their dope was stolen! [911 what is your emergency. Yes, there has been a break in at my home and they stole all my grow equipment, not to mention about 4 oz.] Any smart theif know this.


Any smart theif also knows that most growers would have pitbulls ready to attack and a loaded shotgun right next to the door..


----------



## MrBlanco (Feb 17, 2010)

"pitbulls ready to attack" Holy fucking shit that made me laugh! That's one of the last breeds I'd ever pick for guard dog duty. 

There's a huge difference between being smart and being paranoid. Being smart will keep you out of jail and being paranoid will eventually get you caught. Neighbors, family members, and cops get really suspicious if they see you acting paranoid for no reason.


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 17, 2010)

MrBlanco said:


> "pitbulls ready to attack" Holy fucking shit that made me laugh! That's one of the last breeds I'd ever pick for guard dog duty.
> 
> There's a huge difference between being smart and being paranoid. Being smart will keep you out of jail and being paranoid will eventually get you caught. Neighbors, family members, and cops get really suspicious if they see you acting paranoid for no reason.


got a rott that likes to sleep in front of the door to the *room* does that count


----------



## renyman (Feb 17, 2010)

Am I Norml said:


> got a rott that likes to sleep in front of the door to the *room* does that count








I posted this sticker on my front door. Seems to be working.


----------



## MeJuana (Feb 17, 2010)

First of all to go to prison for stealing electricity is going to suck. You know you will get caught because you missed the following class in life:

"The less said the better"

Although I wouldn't steal either way, just figure out a way to afford it, down size, go hike into the hills and plant the shit outside. Something, don't leave yourself open to lose your entire freedom. Sitting there on a serious Felony like an egg waiting to hatch.


----------



## Ole Budheavy (Feb 21, 2010)

Loose lips....I think you kind of fucked up when you spoke with the previous tenant/THIEF. Then he wouldn't have had any knowledge that you might use that room. And I agree, don't steal the electricity. Small grows pay for themselves when you consider the price per oz nowadays. Shit, not to mention the dispensary prices.


----------



## Xan2 (Feb 21, 2010)

MrBlanco said:


> "pitbulls ready to attack" Holy fucking shit that made me laugh! That's one of the last breeds I'd ever pick for guard dog duty.
> 
> There's a huge difference between being smart and being paranoid. Being smart will keep you out of jail and being paranoid will eventually get you caught. Neighbors, family members, and cops get really suspicious if they see you acting paranoid for no reason.



I'm sure im the one who would laughing seeing you being chased by Mia


----------



## pokesalotasmot (Feb 21, 2010)

G13 said:


> i tell you what. it's a tough call. normally, noone advises to bypass electricity meter. why? because most of "e-stealers" get caught for the exact same reason - they steal electricity and on most systems used by e-distributors it's pretty easy to find out about electricity leaks and where do they come from. if you (somehow) manage to keep your grow small, with low wattage lights (dunno, 250w maybe) u can continiue. BUT, as I said:
> 
> first time someone will notice that electricity bill is bigger than was supposed to be, or god forbid, e-distributor of yours finds out about electricity leaks you will be busted in a split second.
> 
> i grow with next principles: dont tell anyone, pay your bills, kill the smell, lower your noises and never, NEVER fuck with the e-distributors. you shuld do that too.


Almost word for word, this would be my advice also. You steal electricity, IMO its only a matter of time before they trace it and find out who's stealing it.


----------

